# my first photoshoot! please help!!



## shannyn92 (Apr 10, 2010)

hi all,

i just got booked to do a 12 model shoot with a photographer and his only request was that :

You need to make all the model look good in other to make good snapshots and attractive pictures

Now, I have never had any professional makeup artist experience!! I'm really really nervous and I need some tips!! Please tell me what kind of foundation I should use on the models (I need to go out and get different shades because I don't have any!!) and what looks best for lighting, etc. 

THANK YOU GIRLS!! Seriously, any tips would be fine


----------



## mekaboo (Apr 12, 2010)

Hmmmm....

Alot of companies like RCMA, Camera Ready, Ben Nye make foundation palettes with multiple shades in them. 
If you are working with dark women, Black Opal and Iman have wonderful foundation sticks that photograph great. Sam Fine and Billy B swear by these products.


----------



## LRMakeup (Apr 13, 2010)

12 Models?? That's crazy! Do all the models need to be done at the same time? If you've never done makeup before, it might take you a really long time. You may want to hire an assistant to help you so that you don't get overwhelmed. I've done corporate shoots where I do 15-20 people in a day but it's super quick touching up and they are in and out of my chair in 5 min. Hopefully it's something like that, and not a full face for each girl.

For foundations, try and buy palettes so that you have several colors to choose from. RCMA, Cinema Secrets, Grafobian all have good palette foundations. If you prefer liquids, you can buy a light, light/medium, medium, medium/dark and dark and then mix to get the right shade for each girl. 

As far as lighting goes, it all depends on how he will be shooting and since there are hundreds of ways to light a shoot, you probably won't know until you get there.

Also, make sure to get some disposable mascara wands and keep everything super sanitary. 

Good luck!


----------



## ktforthewin (May 21, 2010)

If you are looking to not spend a whole lot on foundation atm, I'd get Rimmel Lasting Finish. My friend who is a well known celeb mua told me to get them because they are great and pretty inexpensive. They are limited on colors though, so I would get a dark foundation to mix with and a white-ish. Mac face and body can help you there if you get the darkest color and the white. And like stated by another poster above, if it's a full face, I would get an assistant unless its just foundation/concealer/mascara/lip moisturizer. My friend (mentioned above) and I did a shoot with only 8 models and doing full face with shadow/lashes/etc took us a couple hours with touch ups and small makeup changes. Remember this is as much for you as it is for the photog/models/whoever else is involved, so make the most of it! Get a friend who maybe isn't too experienced with makeup to hand you things and apply moisturizer and such.
Oh and if you have the money, spend it! MUFE HD foundation is GREAT for photoshoots. But, it's also $40 a pop and has like 30 shades that, imo, are kinda hard to figure out.
If you get an acrylic paint organizer with screw tops at a craft store, pop the foundations into that for easy use. Plus people won't know what you are using (believe me, some models don't know when to let us do our job... "what brand is that?" "orange tones don't look good on me" "I only like chanel foundation" blah blah). 
Don't be nervous, it'll go fine!


----------



## HeatherNicole (Jul 25, 2010)

One thing I've been doing is in addition to my mac foundations, I went to Walmart and purchased some Maybeline Mineral Power Liquid foundation. They  are about 8 dollars and I purchase 1 on every side of the shades and I mix. That's a cheap fix in my opinion, and the mua I did a workshop with in NY has sworn by it as well!


----------



## ChrisMakeupMan (Jul 25, 2010)

12 models? never did makeup before? 





where do I begin? 

I am gonna assume you aren't being paid either? I really hope you are. don't let them take advantage of you. 

these huge shoot with multiple models never work out. its a big mess and you work WAY to hard, and the images are never book worthy. 

But if you must, the others here gave you great suggestions.


----------



## naijapretty (Jul 26, 2010)

Good luck, it's going to be rough, because most group shoots at this level don't give you much to work on. If you want to go cheap but effective (since I'll assume they're not paying you), get Revlon Colorstay and their lipsticks, or Rimmel's lipsticks. Get NYX's single e/s and a L'oreal voluminous mascara. Powder, stick to Ben Nye translucent and Iman for darker skins (I think Black Opal has messed with their formula, so I don't trust them anymore). Sally's usually has disposables. But try and see if you can get images of all the models before-hand, so you know what to buy. HTH.


----------

